# Looking for another cool bike.



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

*Something a little different*.  I have *trades* and/or *CASH*.  TOC or 1933-44 tank bike.  Mostly looking for good OG paint but I'd look at anything.  You can post them here but would like to have the first shot at them.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 29, 2014)

How about a teens Racycle? Have some Schwinns for sale too, but you did say different....

Darcie


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

lol...Poor Schwinns.  I looked at your album Darcie and I didn't see the Racycle.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2014)

Seriously! Don't you have enough cool bikes?!?!?!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

Bri and you aren't ready to sell me the ones you have.  You guys are just straight out mean...lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2014)

Fine...Come on over and take your pick


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent you a PM, but here is the link, he's down to $1750 shipped on it....
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?65505-Teens-Miami-Racycle


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 30, 2014)

I could sell this '41 Syracuse (Columbia/Westfield) original paint survivor.
PM me if interested and I put a price on it and take better pics.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks...Great paint!  I have the same bike but in *Red*.  I'd love one of these in .*BLACK*


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 30, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Fine...Come on over and take your pick




Don't tempt me....you know which one I like too...   Are you ready to sell it?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Dec 30, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks...Great paint!  I have the same bike but in *Red*.  I'd love one of these in .*BLACK*




Forget about the *BLACK* that *BLUE* Westfield is nice! And the black one is not for sale...yet


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 30, 2014)

LMAO Bri, just messing with you.  What took you so long for you to respond?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 31, 2014)

I got a 1941 super deluxe in original paint....


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2014)

You have to educate me on what a super deluxe is.  I've been doing this for 4 years now but I'm as dumb as the come.

You can send me pics to Robertriley312@hotmail.com


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2014)

I received the email, great looking bike!  I'm sure it's out of my range $500 - $2500ish.   I'm looking for something a bit different than a Shwinn, unless it's a OG paint and a good deal.  
Thanks


----------

